# formula for a 70 mph mini bike



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

headways are popular for bikes, or just small prismatics. I don't imagine you could get either of those from battery plus.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

300lb person? going to need some power to move a bike + rider. No offence.

Use some high discharge cells, don't use lead and don't go to batteries plus, they're a ripoff for traction batteries. Order online.

Why use a clutch? Just go direct drive, there's no reason to use a clutch if you don't have multiple gears.


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

RC lipo and a ebike hub motor would get you there. Or a 6.7 inch series motor would get you there faster! Here is what I built and I could re-gear for that speed no problem!


----------



## evolutioneng (Jun 29, 2011)

nice wheelie hahaha. can someone send me some link on batteries also what controller if i need one im sure i do.


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

evolutioneng said:


> nice wheelie hahaha. can someone send me some link on batteries also what controller if i need one im sure i do.


 These are what I used http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__15521__Turnigy_5000mAh_4S1P_14_8v_20C_hardcase_pack.html


And the controller is a curtis 1204 50v 225 amp but you can open them up and add mosfets to rase the current in my case I added 11 mosfets rasing the current to 500 amps!

If you want a BLDC motor and controller it will be more expensive and you will want to search around for options. Methods and Zombies on ES are doing a 400 amp 100v 24 mosfet controller build.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

Here's a video of a big guy on a lawn tractor powered with a 48V ETECH motor. Not a minibike and certainly not 70 MPH. But a start anyway:





 
I like this website and they have a cool simulator where you can see the performance of various motors and conrtrollers:

http://www.ebikes.ca/simulator/

And here is a 66 MPH eBike:


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Mcfadden said:


> Arlo did you build that thing yourself? Looks pretty cool man


 Mostly... It was a kids chineese little dunebuggy/kart and I widened the front and added better shocks and re-did the roll cage.
I love it I was ripping in my yard with it a couple weeksago.


----------



## obsecure (Oct 31, 2012)

you have required a big and very powterfull battery with strong cell to get enough power to run it


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

obsecure said:


> you have required a big and very powterfull battery with strong cell to get enough power to run it


Hobby lipo is amazing anf getting better. Just one little 1lb pac would do it for a short while ( 30 seconds- a minute or two).
Series them up for the Voltage you need and parallel them up for the range you need, I have 18pacs on my bmx it will go 60km on a charge at 35km/h or 25km at max speed 85km/h!


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

evolutioneng said:


> okay im going to make a prototype mini bike elctric.what battery cell(s) does someone recommend. which electric motor does someone recommend. 300 weight person. im going to use a centrifugal clutch for the trans. i have a battery plus store where close by so i believe ill be getting it from their if the price is right .


Motorcycles are notoriously NON aerodynamic. Nearly 100% of your energy at 70mph will be to overcome extreme wind drag.

If you want your bike to reach 70mph regardless of your batteries, motor, etc you only need to build up your fiberglass skills and make a fairing.
http://ecomodder.com/blog/diy-aero-fairings-honda-125cc-motorcycle-214-mpg/

After you make the fairing nearly anything 3hp or better will move you to 70mph.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

rmay635703 said:


> Motorcycles are notoriously NON aerodynamic. Nearly 100% of your energy at 70mph will be to overcome extreme wind drag.
> 
> If you want your bike to reach 70mph regardless of your batteries, motor, etc you only need to build up your fiberglass skills and make a fairing.
> http://ecomodder.com/blog/diy-aero-fairings-honda-125cc-motorcycle-214-mpg/
> ...


Luke over on es has a bicycle that does over 100mph with no arrow dynamics what so ever that's not a typo!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

.... and a large motor/controller that does 40+HP IIRC


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Arlo said:


> Luke over on es has a bicycle that does over 100mph with no arrow dynamics what so ever that's not a typo!


Yes but would you rather have a $100 fairing + $500Motor/Controller/Batteries

-OR- No fairing but $3500 in Motor/Controller/Batteries

and both do 70mph?


----------

